# Virgin just called...



## Dicko (Oct 10, 2005)

Apparently they are going to let me keep my V+ HD box for no extra charge when I get my Tivo installed  They'll even relocate it to another room for no charge.

When I asked why, the girl on the phone said it was because I was one of the first to order...

Cynical me thinks it's because the Tivo could be a little unstable and they want to provide an alternative viewing method to reduce complaints!


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep, exact same call around 7pm.


----------



## Buzby (Feb 21, 2011)

You pay £5 extra per month (for the extra STB on your account). They did this to me in March... so hardly an innovation.


----------



## Mimizuku no Lew (Jan 3, 2011)

Depends on whether you're just on XL TV or VIP. The VIP packs include an extra STB in the subscription so VM are offering the option to replace a V Box with your V+ Box when you get the TiVo installed. If the extra box is one of the Pace or Samsung boxes then it gets older hardware off the system, and if it's a V HD Box (supposedly compatible with a version of the TiVo software at some point in the future) then it frees it up for other customers while still leaving an HD box in its place.


----------



## Ernie_C (Feb 20, 2011)

Buzby said:


> You pay £5 extra per month (for the extra STB on your account). They did this to me in March... so hardly an innovation.


You have missed the point! What people are advising is that they are being allowed to keep the old box with no multiroom charge. So no £6.50 charge to keep the second box.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Yep I was told everything will be free, the installation (well, moving it), no charge monthly. Etc.


----------

